# Priestly Washing



## A5pointer (Feb 9, 2009)

Yesterday in Sunday School in Exodus 30 we covered the basin and the prescribed priestly washing. The teacher at the end made an application with language like this. Just as the priests were required to wash we as NT believers need an ongoing washing through the confessing of sin and turning from sin. This didn't seem right to me as it in my opinion devalues the once and for all cleansing of the church and believers through the work of Christ.The washing was for the priests to enter the presence of YHVH, the believer is now in His presence as the Spirit indwells. This I suggested so to him, he did not agree. I am teaching next week and wrapping up this large section on the construction and cultic prescriptions of the priests and would like to conclude that it all points to Christ and that His work has fulfilled and done away with it all as it pertains to the church. Any thoughts or expansion would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 9, 2009)

Being once forgiven for all of our sins by Christ's work on Calvary does not do away with the need for ongoing repentance, right? It is a part of our sanctification that we daily grow in our knowledge of our sinfulness and God's redeeming grace.

We likewise must be careful not to imply that our ongoing confessions are somehow a continual cycle of pollution and cleansing, as you know. Chapter 15 of Westminster, On Repentance Unto Life might be a helpful read.

I think of the priestly washings as a foreshadowing of how the death of Christ gives us the full washing, yet reminds us of the daily need to remember that fact. In that way, our confession before God is a reclaiming of what is already accomplished by the work of Christ.


----------

